# Hausvernetzung - welches Material?



## .::ASDF::. (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte bei mir ein Heimnetzwerk errichten. Der grobe Aufbau sollte so aussehen für ein Gigabitnetzwerk: 
Router - Patchkabel - Gigabit-Switch - Patchkabel - Patchfeld (Cat6) - Verlegekabel (Cat7) - Netzwerkdose (Cat6) - Patchkabel - PC

Für die Verkablung und Anschlüsse habe ich schon mehrere Anleitungen gefunden. Allerdings bin ich mir bei der Materialauswahl noch unsicher wie die Qualität ist und es dabei deutliche Preisunterschiede gibt.

Materialliste:
- Crimpzange
- LSA-Anlegewerkzeug
- 100m Cat7 Kabel
- Patchfeld
- Auf- und Unterputz Netzwerkdose

Da mein Vater von SommerCable überzeugt ist wollte er ein Cat7 Kabel für 263€ kaufen. LINK
Das Kabel von Ligawo, das ich rausgesucht hatte kostet nur 53€ LINK ist die Qualität deshalb schlecht oder ist das Kabel von SommerCable einfach nur überteuert.
Bei den Dosen gibt es auch Preisunterschiede: Von Telegaertner für 15€ oder von Ligawo für 5€.
Das Werkzeug gibt es einmal als Set mit Kabeltester für gerade mal für 15€ oder ein einzelnes LSA-Anlegewerkzeug für 25€.
Als Patchpanel hatte ich das rausgesucht: Patchpanel Cat6 12-fach LSA - zum Anschluss von: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Wieviel sollte man für so etwas ausgeben und wie sind eure Erfahrungen. Andere Vorschläge können natürlich auch gemacht werden.
Ein paar Praxistipps um Anfängerfehler zu vermeiden könnt ihr auch gerne posten.

MfG .::ASDF::.


----------



## Cleaners (13. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du Patchfeld Cat 6 nimmst, brauchst Du kein Cat 7 Kabel. Ist echt Verschwendung. Um Cat 7 ordentlich aufzulegen und nachher zu schauen ob es wirklich Cat 7 Standard hat, müsstest du ein Messprotokoll erstellen (über bestimmte Messgeräte). Crimpzange brauchst Du nicht (Es sei denn du willst Dir deine Kabel selbst Crimpen (PC zu Dose). Die gekauften erfüllen alle mal den Standard. Die aufputzdose lässt sich fantastisch auflegen, Durch den seitlichen Zugang. Du solltest aufpassen, ob du beide Seiten auflegen willst. Weil dann sollte der Zugang für beide paare auf einer Seite liegen (Da Du die Kabel ja auch in die Dose bekommen musst). Die Kabelpaare sind bis zum auflegen zu verdrillen, das ist wichtig für die Fehlertoleranz (Cat6 niedrieger als Cat7 wo man sehr sauber arbeiten muss).
 Das Patchfeld würde vollkommen ausreichen (bei Amazon Bild ist es  allerdings unsauber  und ungleichmäßig verkabelt). Für Heimgebrauch langt Cat6 vollkommen. Das ist nur *MEINE* Meinung, und paar Tips von mir. Da wir es im alltäglichen Gebrauch haben.


Schau mal auf dies Seite, die erklärt ganz gut warum Du kein Cat 7 brauchst.

http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/net/0603191.htm


----------



## Bu11it (13. Mai 2014)

Kommt drauf an wie leicht man das Kabel austauschen kann, wenn es aber in der Wand verlegt ist, würde ich persönlich schon CAT 7 nehmen um die nicht nochmal aufreißen zu müssen ( Investition für die Zukunft halt ). Auch ein neues Kabel durch die Leerrohre zu ziehen ist nicht immer ganz einfach. Ob man es braucht oder nicht wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2014)

Ich würde ebenfalls für die Zukunft denken und ein Kabel nehmen, das auch mit zukünftigen Standards (wie zB 10GBit/s)  mitkommt.  Cat6 kann (je nachdem, welches genau), maximal 500Mhz übertragen,  Cat7  bis zu 1000Mhz.  Das würde ich persönlich bevorzugen.
Außerdem sollte man darüber nachdenken, wie gut die abgeschirmt sein müssen. 


Reichen 100m?   Ich kenne euer Haus nicht,  aber 100m  sind nicht wirklich viel.  Wenn du jeden Raum anschließen möchtest ...   Und Leerrohre laufen nicht immer perfekt dorthin, wo sie hinsollen


----------



## DOcean (13. Mai 2014)

Es gibt noch keine CAT7 Steckverbinder nur die Kabel gibt es schon....

Beim Werkzeug nimm was Ordentliches (=Teures) das spart viel Stress und Probleme...

Beide Unterputzdosen werden nicht zu eurem Schalterprogramm passen (wäre schon ein Glücksfall), ist das egal? sieht finde ich immer doof aus wenn die Dosen nicht zum Rest passen....


----------



## taks (13. Mai 2014)

Cat6 bedeutet nur, dass es auf 100m eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit übertragen kann.
Da im Heimnetz sowieso nie so lange Kabel verlegt werden und mit Cat6 auch 10Gb erreicht werden können würde ich eindeutig zu Cat6 greifen.

Abgesehen davon ist das oben verlinkte Kabel stolze 7.6mm dick. Das wird nicht einfach das Ding ein zu ziehen.


----------



## Superwip (13. Mai 2014)

Brauchst du wirklich ein Patchpanel?

Beim Kabel kannst du ruhig sparen. Richtig gute CAT-7 Verlegekabel kosten zwar zum Teil tatsächlich einiges aber du solltest problemlos mit einem relativ billigen CAT-6 oder auch CAT-5 Kabel auskommen. Schirmung nach Bedarf, wirklich nötig ist sie bei 1000 BASE-T im Normalfall nur wenn ein einzelnes Kabel im Netzwerk länger als ~50m ist. Bei 10 GBASE-T kann Schirmung auch bei kürzeren Kabeln ab etwa 20m sinnvoll sein, außerdem natürlich zur Erhöhung der Stör-und Abhörsicherheit wobei ich auf LWL Technik setzen würde wenn das wirklich eine Rolle spielt.

Markenhersteller hochwertiger TP-Netzwerkkabel sind etwa VOKA, LanPro, OKIdensen, Nexans, Siemon oder LAPPkabel deren Produkte vor allem auch in der professionellen Netzwerktechnik und in der Industrie zum Einsatz kommen.

Teurere Steckdosen (es gibt auch noch wesentlich teurere aber auch qualitativere, etwa dies: Busch-Jaeger 0218/12-101 UAE-Anschlussdose, RJ 45, Cat. 6A iso, geschirmt) sind meist robuster und langlebiger. Ist natürlich auch eine Designfrage. Für 1000 G-BASE reichen prinzipiell sicherlich fast alle.



> Es gibt noch keine CAT7 Steckverbinder nur die Kabel gibt es schon....



Na ja es gibt GG45 und TERA aber durchsetzen konnten sich beide noch nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2014)

Cat5 ist nur bis 100mbit/s spezifiziert ...   

Die höhere Abschirmung könnte außerdem Sinn machen, wenn die Leerrohre zusammen mit den Stromleitungen verlegt wurden.  Dann könnte man evtl Interferenzen verhindern. 

Ich denke, Cat6 muss es schon mindestens sein.


----------



## Superwip (13. Mai 2014)

> Cat5 ist nur bis 100mbit/s spezifiziert ...



Das stimmt nicht.

1000BASE-T (IEEE 802.3ab) wurde explizit für die Verwendung mit CAT-5 Kabeln entwickelt und ist für ungeschirmte Kabel bis 50m und geschirmte bis 100 Meter spezifiziert. In der Praxis ist meist eher deutlich mehr als weniger möglich. Beachtlich ist das der 1000BASE-T Standard (1999) älter ist als der CAT-6 Standard (2002) geschweige denn CAT-6A.

10GBASE-T (IEEE 802.3an-2006) wurde primär für die parallel dazu entwickelten CAT-6 (bzw. CAT-6A) Kabel entwickelt für welche im Vergleich zu CAT-5 engere Spezifikationen gelten. Insbesondere bei relativ kurzen Kabeln sowie Kabeln mit Aderpaarschirmung (PiMF bzw. FTP) ist aber auch die Verwendung von CAT-5 Kabeln problemlos möglich was auch durchaus beabsichtigt war aber nicht spezifiziert ist (wobei es allerdings etliche offizielle Dokumente der IEEE gibt die ausführlich auf dieses Thema eingehen).

Grundsätzlich wurde bei beiden Standards auf eine hohe Zuverlässigkeit und Fehlertoleranz Wert gelegt da Ethernet ja auch in sicherheitskritischen Server- und Automatisierungssystemen breite Anwendung findet. Dadurch kann man die Grenzen der sehr konservativ ausgelegten Spezifikation deutlich überschreiten bevor man wirklich Probleme bekommt.


Im Gegensatz zu anderen Standards wie etwa 1000BASE-TX oder 10GBASE-CX4 wurden die 1000BASE-T und 10GBASE-T Standards auch -mit durchaus erheblichem Aufand- entwickelt um mit etablierter Verkabelung möglichst kompatibel zu sein. Insbesondere in großen Netzwerken ist ein Tausch der Verkabelung oft die größte Hürde bei der Aufrüstung dieser Netzwerke weshalb sich diese Standards trotz wesentlich höherem Aufwand bei den Endgeräten im Vergleich zu den Alternativen durchsetzen konnten bzw. durchsetzen.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (14. Mai 2014)

Danke für die große Rückmeldung

Das Kabel sollte schon Cat7 sein, weil es dauerhaft verlegt werden soll. Mir geht es im Moment weniger darum, dass es dem Cat7 Standard entspricht (ist aber für die Zukunft auch gut, weil man dann nur die Dosen austauscht) sondern um die Abschirmung. Es wird sehr wahrscheinlich auch an ein paar Starkstromkabel vorbeigeführt.

@Stryke7 Alle Räume werden jetzt noch nicht angeschlossen ist eher eine Raum zu Raum Renovierung. Da aber Doppeldosen verwendet werden und ich deshalb zwei Kabel verlege und die Leerrohre zum Teil auch ein paar Bögen machen sollte es schon mehr sein. 200m sollten für den Anfang reichen.

@ DOcean Das Schalterprogramm ist ca. 30 Jahre alt. Da wird man nichts passendes finden. Ist aber auch egal hauptsache Internet in den Zimmern.

@ Superwip Gibt es den eine Alternative zum Patchpanel? So wie ich das gelesen habe, passen an Verlegekabel nur Dosen oder ein Patchpanel. RJ45 Stecker sollen angeblich wegen der dickeren Isolierung/ Aderquerschnitt nicht draufgehen. Drei Dosen mit sechs Kabel sind schon eingeplant, die dann ans Patchpanel sollten.


----------



## Superwip (14. Mai 2014)

> Das Kabel sollte schon Cat7 sein, weil es dauerhaft verlegt werden soll. Mir geht es im Moment weniger darum, dass es dem Cat7 Standard entspricht (ist aber für die Zukunft auch gut, weil man dann nur die Dosen austauscht) sondern um die Abschirmung. Es wird sehr wahrscheinlich auch an ein paar Starkstromkabel vorbeigeführt.



Was genau hoffst du mit CAT7 zu erreichen?

10GBit/s geht auch ohne und mehr als 10GBit/s wird es wohl auch mit CAT7 so schnell nicht geben. Abgesehen davon das man das in absehbarer Zukunft kaum brauchen wird.

Die Schirmung von CAT7 ist auch nicht grundsätzlich besser als bei anderen geschirmten Kabeln, insbesondere nach außen hin. Stromkabel stören auch kaum, Störquellen sind eher andere, ungeschirmte, parallel verlegte Netzwerk- oder Telefonkabel oder Funkanlagen, zum Teil schlecht geschirmte Schaltnetzteile, Induktionsöfen u.Ä. Ausnahme sind Stromkabel über die D-LNA genutzt wird.



> @ Superwip Gibt es den eine Alternative zum Patchpanel? So wie ich das gelesen habe, passen an Verlegekabel nur Dosen oder ein Patchpanel. RJ45 Stecker sollen angeblich wegen der dickeren Isolierung/ Aderquerschnitt nicht draufgehen. Drei Dosen mit sechs Kabel sind schon eingeplant, die dann ans Patchpanel sollten.



Auf die meisten Verlegekabel kann man durchaus entsprechende Stecker crimpen, es gibt sogar welche die vorkonfektioniert mit Stecker verkauft werden (auf einer Seite könnte man den Stecker dann ja abschneiden).


----------



## DOcean (14. Mai 2014)

die Lieferfähigkeit bei den Schalterprogrammen ist auch nach Jahren noch gut, wenn also damals nichts exotisches gekauft wurde, könntest du Glück haben das das Programm noch gibt oder das ein ähnliches Ersatzprogramm gibt


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2014)

Cat 7 ist auf jeden Fall die richtig Wahl. Ich hab bei mir auch Cat 7 Kabel drin, weil die Kabel min. 25 Jahre in der Wand bleiben sollen. Wer gerne sein Haus alle paar Jahre umbaut kann ja ruhig billige nehmen.

Ich hab bei mir das hier im Haus verwendet:
100.00m Cat. 7 Verlegekabel S/FTP PiMF 1000MHz auf Orange
InLine Car6a 2x RJ45 Unterputzdose weiss - Hardware, Notebooks
Digitus Desktop Kat.6 Patch Panel - Hardware, Notebooks

Dosen lassen sich leicht installieren und das Kabel macht einen guten Eindruck. 1 Gbit/s ohne irgendwelche Probleme.

Als Werkzeug kannst du ruhig was günstiges nehmen, wenn du dein Netzwerk nur 1 mal aufbaust und nicht jeden Tag damit arbeitest. Wenn einer am Wochende am Auto schraubt, dann empfehle ich ihm ja auch keine Hazet Werkzeugkiste für 8000€+.

InLine Auflegewerkzeug für LSA Leisten (MFLSA+) - Hardware,
Geht absolut problemlos damit.



.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> Ein paar Praxistipps um Anfängerfehler zu vermeiden könnt ihr auch gerne posten.


 Steinstaub auf jeden Fall aus den Dosen mit Druckluft rauspusten.
http://www.amazon.de/LogiLink-WZ-00...070&sr=8-1&keywords=WZ0015#productDescription Kabeltester kaufen.
Elektronik Seitenschneider verweden, mit dem man Kabel bündig abschneiden kann.
Abisolierzange verwenden und kein Messer.


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. Mai 2014)

Bei LSA abisolieren verfehlt den Sinn von LSA. Da sollte man jedoch gleich beim Werkzeug zu Krone greifen, sonst ärgert man sich später.


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2014)

> Cat 7 ist auf jeden Fall die richtig Wahl. Ich hab bei mir auch Cat 7 Kabel drin, weil die Kabel min. 25 Jahre in der Wand bleiben sollen. Wer gerne sein Haus alle paar Jahre umbaut kann ja ruhig billige nehmen.



10 GBit/s gehen auch mit CAT6 noch relativ problemlos und ob 40 oder gar 100GBit/s jemals mit Cat-7 möglich sein werden steht in den Sternen- bis dato ist das jedenfalls nicht so und wenn das so bleibt war die zusätzliche Investition umsonst. Ich bin jedenfalls der Meinung das sich bei noch höheren Geschwindigkeiten Lichtwellenleiter durchsetzen werden aber bis das Thema aktuell wird (bis man im Heimbereich von mehr als 10GBit/s profitiert und leistbare Endgeräte verfügbar sind) können noch locker 15-20 Jahre vergehen. Anstelle (vermeintlich) zukunftssicherer Kabel würde ich die Kabel eher so verlegen das sie sich möglichst leicht tauschen und ergänzen lassen (großzügig dimensionierte Kabelkanäle bzw. Leerrohre mit nicht allzu kleinen Biegeradien). Davon profitiert man auch bei sonstigen Umbauarbeiten oder Reparaturen. Da LWL Kabel in der Regel sehr dünn sind sollte deren nachträgliche Verlegung in vorhandenen Kabelkanälen und Leerrohren kein Problem sein sofern die Biegeradien nicht zu gering sind.

Unabhängig von CAT-7 im Zweifel geschirmte Kabel lasse ich mir noch eher einreden wegen Stör- und Abhörsicherheit und EMV aber nicht wegen "Zukunftssicherheit".

Ob 40GBASE-T oder 100GBASE-T jemals kommt ist fraglich. Wenn dann -darauf deuten entsprechende Studien hin- nur mit im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Standards deutlich beschränkten Kabellängen. Die Rede ist von maximal ~50m bei 40GBASE-T und CAT-7 und ~10-15m bei 100GBASE-T und CAT-7. Insbesondere letzteres könnte zum Stolperstein für eine vorhandene Verkabelung werden auch wenn es eine CAT-7 Verkabelung ist. Da die Abwärtskompatibilität eines solchen Standards kaum ein Vorteil ist (insbesondere in größeren Netzwerken mit relativ langen Kabeln, zudem wird eine CAT-7 Verkabelung und entsprechende Dosen/Stecker benötigt) und eine hohe Sendeleistung erforderlich ist (insbesondere im Vergleich zu LWL Lösungen) wird angezweifelt ob ein solcher Standard sinnvoll wäre und sich durchsetzen könnte.

_______
CAT-7 ist eine fragwürdige Investition in eine höchst ungewisse Zukunft.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Mai 2014)

Eine Spekulation auf eine spätere Neuverkabelung ist unterm Strich teurer. 

Und so viel kosten die Cat7-Kabel jetzt auch nicht ...


----------



## JimSim3 (15. Mai 2014)

Du planst ne IT-Infrastruktur die 25-Jahre halten soll? Ist das ein Projekt der öffentlichen Hand oder woher kommt diese wahnsinnige Idee? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wir in 25 Jahren alles per Gedankenübertragung versenden und unter jedem Schreibtisch ein Quantencomputer steht ist größer, als dass Cat6 oder 7 in 25 Jahren noch ein aktueller Standard ist.

Kabel so verlegen, dass du sie leicht tauschen kannst... und Cat6 wird die nächsten 5 Jahre wohl im Heimbetrieb locker ausreichen. Weiter in die Zukunft zu planen macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Mai 2014)

Aus Ehrfahrung:
Verwende das Telegaertnermaterial. Ich war in der Gebaeudetechnik beruflich taetig und habe Netzwerkverkabelungen in etwas anderen Dimensionen realisiert.
Ich verstehe nicht, wie hier einfach eine Busch und Jaeger Dose als besonders langlebig dargestellt wird, nur weil eventuell teurer.
Speziell die ganzen Netzwerkdosen der Schalterhersteller wie Gira, Busch und Jaeger, Mertens etc wuerde ich nicht ganz so hochwertig wie von Telegaertner sehen.
Es gibt Netzwerkdosen, welche innen aus Einzelmodulen aufgebaut sind. Fuer den Heimgebrauch unsinnig und die Montage frickelig.
Auf jeden Fall solltest du tiefe Unterputzdosen/Hohlwanddosen haben, sonst wirds ein Gefummel.
Ich sehe da folgende Reihenfolge (Verarbeitung, Montagefaehigkeit): Telegaertner > BTR / Schalterhersteller (Gira, Jung, Busch und Jaeger, etc)/ Panduit > Rutenbeck > Billigzeugs 

Ob ein Schalterprogramm jetzt alt ist oder nicht spielt nicht wirklich eine Rolle.
Siemens oder Gira, um Beispiele zu nennen, haben die Bemaßung der Unterteile nicht veraendert, so das durchaus aktuelle Rahmen und Schalterprogramme auf die alten Unterteile passen. Jeder namhafte Schalterhersteller hat spezielle Adapterrahmen oder ganze Zentralplatten die auf Netzwerkdosen passen. 

Zum LSA+ Anlegewerkzeug: ich habe hier auch Einige in den Fingern gehabt. Mit den guenstigen geht es irgendwie aber mit dem von Krone, welches ungleich mehr kostet ist es trotzdem anders, angenehmer und besser. Notwendig nicht unbedingt.

Auf der Gegenseite wo du das Patchfeld montieren wolltest: wuerde es da stoeren wenn nur Kabel aus der Wand kommen?
Telegaertner hat Stecker die du direkt auch auf dickere Cat 6/7 Kabel montieren kannst. Das einzige was du dafuer brauchst ist ein Elektronikseitenschneider mit gerader Schnittkante und eine Wasserpumpenzange zum Zusammenpressen.
Habe ich bei mir genauso gemacht, da die Leitungen eh unsichtbar in einem Verbau verschwinden. 
Amazonlink und Link auf der Herstellerseite. Kann ich echt nur empfehlen diese Teile.

Zum Kabel kann ich leider nichts sagen, da wir die vom Großhaendler bekommen haben. Bei uns wurden zu 99,5% Duplexleitungen verlegt. Hersteller hat durchaus variiert.

Bei den Meßprotokollen gab es die meisten Fehler und Abweichungen nur weil bei der Dosenmontage oder Patchfeld geschlampt wurde.
Nie aber wegen eines minderwertigen Kabel.

Beim Kabel hat man doch den Schirm. Ich habe immer wieder gesehen wie Netzwerktechniker/Elektriker diesen Schirm einfach mit Isolierband nach hinten geklebt hatten. Sieht irgendwie aus. Ich verwende seit langer Zeit dafuer selbstklebendes Kupferband. Man bekommt einen sauberen Abschluss.
Nicht zwingend notwendig, ist aber ein kleines Detail


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe insbesondere mit der Abdeckung der Telegaertner Dosen keine sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht. Man kann allerdings Dose und Abdeckung teilweise herstellerübergreifend kombinieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Mai 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Bei LSA abisolieren verfehlt den Sinn von LSA. Da sollte man jedoch gleich beim Werkzeug zu Krone greifen, sonst ärgert man sich später.


 
Das will ich sehen wie du ein Patchpanel auflegst ohne den Mantel vom Kabel abzumachen. Damit könntest du auch richtig Geld machen, weil ich noch niemand gesehen habe der das drauf hat.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Eine Spekulation auf eine spätere Neuverkabelung ist unterm Strich teurer.
> 
> Und so viel kosten die Cat7-Kabel jetzt auch nicht ...


Exakt so seh ich das auch. Nur weil ich heute 20Euro auf 100 Meter Kabel spare kann ich in ein paar Jahren für hunderte Euros den ganzen Kack wieder rausreißen. Wäre was anderes, wenn man jetzt richtig was sparen könnte aber nicht wegen so ein paar Peanuts.



JimSim3 schrieb:


> Du planst ne IT-Infrastruktur die 25-Jahre halten soll? Ist das ein Projekt der öffentlichen Hand oder woher kommt diese wahnsinnige Idee? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wir in 25 Jahren alles per Gedankenübertragung versenden und unter jedem Schreibtisch ein Quantencomputer steht ist größer, als dass Cat6 oder 7 in 25 Jahren noch ein aktueller Standard ist.
> 
> Kabel so verlegen, dass du sie leicht tauschen kannst... und Cat6 wird die nächsten 5 Jahre wohl im Heimbetrieb locker ausreichen. Weiter in die Zukunft zu planen macht keinen Sinn.


Wenn ich sehe wie lange es schon 100MBit/s LAN gibt ist die Schätzung gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2014)

> Exakt so seh ich das auch. Nur weil ich heute 20Euro auf 100 Meter Kabel spare kann ich in ein paar Jahren für hunderte Euros den ganzen Kack wieder rausreißen. Wäre was anderes, wenn man jetzt richtig was sparen könnte aber nicht wegen so ein paar Peanuts.



Ich korrigiere:

Exakt so seh ich das auch. Nur weil ich heute 20Euro auf 100 Meter Kabel spare kann ich in ein paar Jahrzehnten für hunderte Euros den ganzen Kack eventuell nicht wieder rausreißen. Wäre was anderes, wenn man jetzt richtig was sparen könnte aber nicht wegen so ein paar Peanuts.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Mai 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Also ich habe insbesondere mit der Abdeckung der Telegaertner Dosen keine sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht. Man kann allerdings Dose und Abdeckung teilweise herstellerübergreifend kombinieren.


 
Schildere mal genau warum du keine gute Erfahrung damit gemacht hast?

Die Qualitaet anhand der Abdeckung festmachen ist nicht gut. Das ist ein Standardteil, welches nicht ohne 50x50mm Adapterrahmen in ein Schalterproramm passt. Jeder Schalterhersteller bietet aber solche Adapterrahmen an. Ich hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit diesen Abdeckungen.
Auch nicht mit Abdeckungen von Schalterherstellern. Diese passten auch hervorragend. Hab ich aktuell auch verbaut. Gira S55 und Gira E2.

Die tatsaechliche Anschlussdose finde ich allerdings ungleich besser als Produkte von BTR, Panduit, Rutenbeck, Baumarktzeugs.
Auch Einzelmodulloesungen sind von Telegaertner einfach leichter anzuschliessen und montieren.
Wir hatten mal von der Technik eine Vorgabe unbedingt auf Biegen und Brechen Panduit Einzelmodule zu verwenden.
Ohne spezielle Zange fuer rund 250$ bekommst du die Dinger kaum vernuenftig aufgelegt und montiert. Abgesehen das die Beschriftung nicht ganz klar und unmissverstaendlich gekennzeichnet ist.


----------



## JimSim3 (15. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe wie lange es schon 100MBit/s LAN gibt ist die Schätzung gar nicht mal so schlecht.


 
Nur wurde in der Zeit auch relativ wenig mit dem Netzwerk gemacht. Jetzt kommen das Internet der Dinge, Hausautomatisierung, IP-TV, Streaming und was weiß ich, was da in Zukunft noch kommen mag. D.h. nicht nur die Größe der Daten die Übertragen werden sollen steigt kontinuierlich an sondern auch die Masse an Daten. Im Internet hat man quasi ein exponentielles Wachstum an Traffic, gut möglich, dass das auch im Heimnetzwerk passieren wird.
Das die 100MBit/s also so lange gereicht haben ist schön, lässt aber keine Rückschlüsse über die Zukunft zu.

Mir gehts hier allerdings nicht darum jemanden zu steinigen weil er Cat7 Kabel verbauen will. Wenn man darauf Bock hat und einen das zusätzliche Geld nicht weh tut darf man meinetwegen gerne spekulieren. Nur kann halt keiner Wissen ob sich die Investition am Ende wirklich lohnt.

Wichtig ist nur eins:
Wenn man ein System will das möglichst lange hält, muss man es so entwerfen, dass man möglichst leicht Änderungen durchführen kann.


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2014)

> Nur wurde in der Zeit auch relativ wenig mit dem Netzwerk gemacht. Jetzt kommen das Internet der Dinge, Hausautomatisierung, IP-TV, Streaming und was weiß ich, was da in Zukunft noch kommen mag. D.h. nicht nur die Größe der Daten die Übertragen werden sollen steigt kontinuierlich an sondern auch die Masse an Daten. Im Internet hat man quasi ein exponentielles Wachstum an Traffic, gut möglich, dass das auch im Heimnetzwerk passieren wird.
> Das die 100MBit/s also so lange gereicht haben ist schön, lässt aber keine Rückschlüsse über die Zukunft zu.



Das rechtfertigt aber alles keine Bandbreiten jenseits von 10GBit/s im Heimnetzwerk.

-Internetanschlüsse die _schneller_ als 10GBit/s sind sind in absehbarer Zukunft für Endkunden illusorisch. _Selbst wenn_ sich FTTH auf breiter Fläche durchgesetzt hat (und alleine das ist nicht absehbar) würde ich nicht damit rechnen das in den nächsten Jahrzehnten derart schnelle Verbindungen üblich werden.
-Festplatten (also NAS, generelles Verschieben von Daten im Netzwerk usw.) sind in absehbarer Zukunft nicht so schnell das sie von einem 10GBit/s Netzwerk ausgebremst würden. SSD-NAS werden sich im Heimbereich aus Kostengründen so schnell nicht durchsetzen können
-Ethernet basierende Hausautomatisierung benötigt kaum Bandbreite (maximal wenige MBit/s); ähnliches gilt für Spiele im Netzwerk
-Selbst UHD/4k Streaming in hoher Framerate kommt selbst im Extremfall mit maximal wenigen hundert MBit/s aus. Selbst in 8k sollte prinzipiell auch mit 1GBit/s auskommen
-W-LAN das schneller als 10GBit/s ist ist langfristig illusorisch
-In vielen Bereichen stagniert die Größe von Dateien zunehmend (etwa bei Bildern, Musik aber auch bei Software) und damit auch der Übertragungsaufwand
-Da sich in einem Ethernet Netzwerk die einzelnen Teilnehmer im Normalfall gegenseitig nicht ausbremsen können erfordert eine (beliebig) höhere Anzahl an Geräten im Netzwerk kein schnelleres Netzwerk. Allenfalls ist eine schnellere Verbindung für Server und Switch-Interconnect nötig wo viele Verbindungen zusammenlaufen aber das betrifft dann nicht Gebäudeweite Verkabelung sondern beschränkt sich auf einen (Server-)Raum oder gar ein Rack.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Mai 2014)

Also,  bei einem normalen NAS  ist 1Gbit/s schon ein Flaschenhals.   Bei den aktuellen Preisen für SSDs glaube ich nicht, dass es noch allzu lange dauern wird,  bis wir SSD-NASs  bauen können.  Wenn wir für über zehn Jahre planen, wird das bis dahin auf jeden Fall eintreten. 

Dateigrößen stagnieren?   In welchem Universum lebst du denn?  Die wachsen exponentiell an!   Aktuelle Kinofilme werden mittlerweile in 8K gedreht, wenn das dann bald auch im Consumerbereich ankommt,  werden wir vergessen, welche Vorsilben eigentlich vor "Tera-"  kamen ...      Und für den langen Zeitraum, für den wir planen,  kommt das mit Sicherheit.
Wenn du da dann mal schnell ein paar Filme verschieben willst, wirst du mit 1Gbit/s   nicht glücklich.


Edit:

Nach aktuellem Stand wird in vier Jahren rund die Hälfte aller deutschen Haushalte Internet mit mindestens 100Mbit/s  haben.   Ich denke,  dann sollte man für die nächsten Jahrzehnte auch mit über 1Gbit/s  rechnen können ...


----------



## JimSim3 (15. Mai 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das rechtfertigt aber alles keine Bandbreiten jenseits von 10GBit/s im Heimnetzwerk.


Einzeln vielleicht nicht, zusammen vielleicht schon. Mit Gewissheit kann das momentan keiner sagen. Sehr wahrscheinlich werden aber a) die Anzahl der Teilnehmer im Netzwerk und b) die Masse an Daten wachsen. 



> -Internetanschlüsse die _schneller_ als 10GBit/s sind sind in absehbarer Zukunft für Endkunden illusorisch. _Selbst wenn_ sich FTTH auf breiter Fläche durchgesetzt hat (und alleine das ist nicht absehbar) würde ich nicht damit rechnen das in den nächsten Jahrzehnten derart schnelle Verbindungen üblich werden.



In den nächsten 25 Jahren? Versuch dir mal vergleichsweise vorzustellen wie die Welt vor 25 Jahren aussah und was du damals für einen Internetanschluss hattest... (Internet hatte ich da keins... nen paar Jahre späte 56kbit/s isdn...) Jetzt bedenke den exponentiellen wissenschaftlichen Fortschritt und dann sag noch mal mit voller Überzeugung das in den nächsten 25 Jahren 10GBit/s illusorisch sind...



> -Festplatten (also NAS, generelles Verschieben von Daten im Netzwerk usw.) sind in absehbarer Zukunft nicht so schnell das sie von einem 10GBit/s Netzwerk ausgebremst würden. SSD-NAS werden sich im Heimbereich aus Kostengründen so schnell nicht durchsetzen können



Da denk ich ehrlich gesagt heute schon drüber nach...



> -Ethernet basierende Hausautomatisierung benötigt kaum Bandbreite (maximal wenige MBit/s); ähnliches gilt für Spiele im Netzwerk


Die Masse machts und der Overhead... Aber ja. Du hast recht, es ist aber nur ein Faktor von vielen das zusätzlich das Heimnetzwerk belasten wird.


> -Selbst UHD/4k Streaming in hoher Framerate kommt selbst im Extremfall mit maximal wenigen hundert MBit/s aus. Selbst in 8k sollte prinzipiell auch mit 1GBit/s auskommen



8K Standard kommt 2020, also in 6 Jahren... bleiben noch 19 Jahre. Glaubst du in der Zeit wird das Video-Material nicht noch weiter aufgeblasen?



> -W-LAN das schneller als 10GBit/s ist ist langfristig illusorisch



Da ich hier bereits nen WLAN-Router neben mir stehen habe der 1,9 GBit/s schafft bin ich mal vorsichtig optimistisch, dass da in den nächsten 25 Jahren eine >10GBit/s Version erscheinen wird...



> -In vielen Bereichen stagniert die Größe von Dateien zunehmend (etwa bei Bildern, Musik aber auch bei Software) und damit auch der Übertragungsaufwand



Würde ich dir größtenteils zustimmen. Traffic wird zu über 90% von Videos erzeugt, deshalb sprach ich von IPTV, Streaming etc. Ich denke allerdings schon das bspw. Spiele in ihrerer Größe weiter anwachsen werden - und zwar ordentlich.



> -Da sich in einem Ethernet Netzwerk die einzelnen Teilnehmer im Normalfall gegenseitig nicht ausbremsen können erfordert eine (beliebig) höhere Anzahl an Geräten im Netzwerk kein schnelleres Netzwerk. Allenfalls ist eine schnellere Verbindung für Server und Switch-Interconnect nötig wo viele Verbindungen zusammenlaufen aber das betrifft dann nicht Gebäudeweite Verkabelung sondern beschränkt sich auf einen (Server-)Raum oder gar ein Rack.


 
Jaein. Du hast nicht unbegrenzt Buchsen in einem Raum.... D.h. du wirst wahrscheinlich mehrere Geräte über ein Kabel laufen lassen müssen....

Im Endeffekt bleibt diese Diskussion allerdings rein hypothetisch und schafft keinen wirklichen Mehrwert. Es bleibt dabei: IT-Systeme für 25 Jahre auslegen ist quatsch, da keiner weiß, was in der Zeit alles passieren wird. Guck dir den Stand der Technik vor 25 Jahren an und dann stell dir einen ähnlichen Sprung in die Zukunft vor... Hättest du vor 25 Jahren ein IT-System gebaut das 25 Jahre halten soll... Da hätteste jetzt deine Freude dran.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Mai 2014)

Egal wie oft wir das durchkauen, ich werde auch weiterhin der Meinung sein das es sinnvoll ist Cat 7 zu verlegen und nicht 20€ an der Hausverkabelung zu sparen. Es gibt so viele andere Sachen, wo man wesendlich mehr dran sparen kann.

Vielleicht erinnere ich mich ja in 25 Jahren noch an diesen Thread. Dann kann ich mich ja mal melden ob mein Cat 7 noch ausreicht.


----------



## Superwip (16. Mai 2014)

> Also, bei einem normalen NAS ist 1Gbit/s schon ein Flaschenhals. Bei den aktuellen Preisen für SSDs glaube ich nicht, dass es noch allzu lange dauern wird, bis wir SSD-NASs bauen können. Wenn wir für über zehn Jahre planen, wird das bis dahin auf jeden Fall eintreten.
> 
> Dateigrößen stagnieren? In welchem Universum lebst du denn? Die wachsen exponentiell an! Aktuelle Kinofilme werden mittlerweile in 8K gedreht, wenn das dann bald auch im Consumerbereich ankommt, werden wir vergessen, welche Vorsilben eigentlich vor "Tera-" kamen ... Und für den langen Zeitraum, für den wir planen, kommt das mit Sicherheit.
> Wenn du da dann mal schnell ein paar Filme verschieben willst, wirst du mit 1Gbit/s nicht glücklich.
> ...



Wir reden hier allerdings nicht von (>) 1GBit/s sondern von (>) 10GBit/s. Das ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Es ist etwa nicht absehbar das herkömmliche Magnetfestplatten von einem 10GBit/s Interface ausgebremst werden können.



> In den nächsten 25 Jahren? Versuch dir mal vergleichsweise vorzustellen wie die Welt vor 25 Jahren aussah und was du damals für einen Internetanschluss hattest... (Internet hatte ich da keins... nen paar Jahre späte 56kbit/s isdn...) Jetzt bedenke den exponentiellen wissenschaftlichen Fortschritt und dann sag noch mal mit voller Überzeugung das in den nächsten 25 Jahren 10GBit/s illusorisch sind...



Sagen wir mal so: seit mittlerweile mehr als 10 Jahren ist mein Internetanschluss (leider) nicht schneller geworden. Mit FTTH wird vermutlich in ein paar Jahren ein Sprung in Richtung 1GBit/s kommen, das wird dann wieder länger so bleiben und irgendwann kommt dann 10GBit/s, der Schritt der nach 10GBit/s kommt liegt aber mit Sicherheit noch in sehr ferner Zukunft.



> Da denk ich ehrlich gesagt heute schon drüber nach...



Selbst wenn man ein SSD NAS oder ein sehr schnelles RAID-NAS hat das schneller ist als 1 (oder gar 10) GBit/s ist fraglich ob das (aus Sicht eines einzelnen Teilnehmers) sinnvoll ist. Selbst beim Ausführen von Anwendungen die auf dem NAS installiert sind ist eher die Latenz relevant als die rohe Bandbreite.

Wenn es um den gleichzeitigen Zugriff mehrerer Teilnehmer auf den NAS geht kann der NAS lokal über eine schnellere Schnittstelle mit dem zentralen Switch verbunden werden (man kann davon ausgehen das sich in der Regel beide sowieso im selben Raum befinden)



> Die Masse machts und der Overhead... Aber ja. Du hast recht, es ist aber nur ein Faktor von vielen das zusätzlich das Heimnetzwerk belasten wird.



Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen wie Hausautomatisierung in absehbarer Zukunft ein 10GBit/s Netzwerk in einem Einfamilienhaus in relevantem Umfang belasten geschweige denn irgendwie ausreizen soll. Es gibt einfach kaum Anwendungen in diesem Zusammenhang die _nennenswert_ bandbreitenintensiv sind. Der relative Overhead wird mit schnelleren Ethernet Versionen auch immer kleiner.



> 8K Standard kommt 2020, also in 6 Jahren... bleiben noch 19 Jahre. Glaubst du in der Zeit wird das Video-Material nicht noch weiter aufgeblasen?



Ich bin mir *sicher* das es mit 8k aus ist.

8k, 10...12Bit Farbtiefe, 100...120fps, 3D. Das wars. (Spätestens) dann limitiert das Auge und nicht mehr der Film womit eine noch höhere Qualität sinnlos wird. Lediglich holographische Filme könn*t*en eine noch wesentlich höhere Bandbreite erfordern aber das ist Zukunftsmusik.



> Da ich hier bereits nen WLAN-Router neben mir stehen habe der 1,9 GBit/s schafft bin ich mal vorsichtig optimistisch, dass da in den nächsten 25 Jahren eine >10GBit/s Version erscheinen wird...



Wenn du Glück hast dann schafft dein 1,9GBit/s Router 1GBit/s in der Praxis. Und das GBit/s teilen sich alle Geräte in dem W-LAN.

Jedenfalls ist die W-LAN Technik damit weitgehend ausgereizt. Ich würde nicht damit rechnen das es _jemals_ einen W-LAN Standard gibt der schneller als 10GBit/s ist ohne das seine Reichweite im Vergleich zu dem W-LAN das wir heute kennen stark eingeschränkt ist (sofern keine Sichtverbindung besteht).



> Würde ich dir größtenteils zustimmen. Traffic wird zu über 90% von Videos erzeugt, deshalb sprach ich von IPTV, Streaming etc. Ich denke allerdings schon das bspw. Spiele in ihrerer Größe weiter anwachsen werden - und zwar ordentlich.



Und wenn schon, Spiele schiebt man ja nicht Tagein, Tagaus quer durchs Netzwerk. Das Wachstum der Dateigrößen von Spielen hat sich in den letzten Jahren deutlich verlangsamt- wenn man von einzelnen Ausnahmen absieht wie etwa Spielen mit schlauerweise unkomprimierten Audiodatein. Ich rechne zwar auch damit das der Speicherbedarf von Spielen noch deutlich ansteigen wird aber das Wachstum wird (weiterhin) relativ langsam von statten gehen und selbst wenn das durchschnittliche Spiel mal 100 mal so groß sein sollte wie heute üblich lässt sich das mit einem 10GBit/s Netzwerk noch halbwegs handhaben.

Auch ein Ende des Wachstums von Filmdateien ist absehbar, Streaming von Filmen wird über 10GBit/s voraussichtlich in absehbarer Zukunft bequem möglich sein.



> Jaein. Du hast nicht unbegrenzt Buchsen in einem Raum.... D.h. du wirst wahrscheinlich mehrere Geräte über ein Kabel laufen lassen müssen....



Ich gehe davon aus das Hausautomatisierung und wenig bandbreitenintensiver Kleinkram (auch) in Zukunft hauptsächlich über eigene Feldbussysteme wie etwa KNX, Funksysteme wie etwa ZigBee oder auch W-LAN angebunden und über zentrale Server mit dem Ethernet Netzwerk gekoppelt wird. Das bedeutet natürlich das diese gesamte Infrastruktur komplett getrennt von der Ethernet Verkabelung ist. Müssen einzelne Geräte direkt ans Ethernet kann das Problemlos über einen lokalen Switch erfolgen.

Damit spielt diese gesamte Thematik bei der Auslegung der TP Verkabelung praktisch keine Rolle.



> Im Endeffekt bleibt diese Diskussion allerdings rein hypothetisch und schafft keinen wirklichen Mehrwert. Es bleibt dabei: IT-Systeme für 25 Jahre auslegen ist quatsch, da keiner weiß, was in der Zeit alles passieren wird. Guck dir den Stand der Technik vor 25 Jahren an und dann stell dir einen ähnlichen Sprung in die Zukunft vor... Hättest du vor 25 Jahren ein IT-System gebaut das 25 Jahre halten soll... Da hätteste jetzt deine Freude dran.



Es geht nicht um ein IT-System sondern um eine Verkabelung. CAT-5 gibt es "erst" seit 23 Jahren aber wenn man damals etwa auf LWL Technik gesetzt hätte könnte man diese nach wie vor auf GBit/s oder sogar 10GBit/s Niveau nutzen was auch absehbar war. Als CAT 5 herauskam war bereits klar das dieser Standard ein großes Potential hat das nicht so schnell ausgereizt werden würde. 10MBit/s waren ursprünglich möglich- nun sind es (wenn auch mit Einschränkungen) 10GBit/s. Der Standard hat sich als sehr zukunftssicher erwiesen.

Damals gab es allerdings bekanntlich noch einen weiteren beliebten Verkabelungsstandard der heute in dieser Anwendung fast völlig ausgestorben ist obwohl er ein ähnliches Potential gehabt hätte wie CAT-5: Das Koaxialkabel. Das der Standard mit dem Wechsel zu 100MBit/s aussterben würde war damals kaum absehbar auch wenn die IEEE ihr Hauptaugenmerk schon auf TP und LWL gelegt hatte.

Heute stellt sich die Situation anders dar: Das Ende des mit TP sinnvoll erreichbaren ist, wie gesagt, absehbar. Es ist daher davon auszugehen das nur Lichtwellenleiter, insbesondere Monomodenfasern als wirklich zukunftssicher gelten können. Ich halte CAT-7 für nicht wesentlich zukunftssicherer als CAT-6 oder -auf kurzen Strecken- gar CAT-5. Diese Standards werden sehr wahrscheinlich noch so lange aktuell bleiben wie 10GBit/s Ethernet ausreicht was sehr wahrscheinlich noch ziemlich lange dauern wird. Aber nicht länger.


----------



## JimSim3 (16. Mai 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: seit mittlerweile mehr als 10 Jahren ist mein Internetanschluss (leider) nicht schneller geworden. Mit FTTH wird vermutlich in ein paar Jahren ein Sprung in Richtung 1GBit/s kommen, das wird dann wieder länger so bleiben und irgendwann kommt dann 10GBit/s, der Schritt der nach 10GBit/s kommt liegt aber mit Sicherheit noch in sehr ferner Zukunft.


Und meins wird kontinuierlich schneller.... 56kb/s vor ~25 Jahren, 100mb/s heute, 200gb/s in 25 Jahren?  Würde zumindest einer gewissen Logik folgen...


> Selbst wenn man ein SSD NAS oder ein sehr schnelles RAID-NAS hat das schneller ist als 1GBit/s ist fraglich ob das (aus Sicht eines einzelnen Teilnehmers) sinnvoll ist. Selbst beim Ausführen von Anwendungen die auf dem NAS installiert sind ist eher die Latenz relevant als die rohe Bandbreite.


Gibts doch heute alles schon. 1Gbit/s ist da nichts. Die neuen M2 Platten haben ja schon alleine 1GByte/s.... Mach nen RAID draus und schon haste die 10Gbit/s geknackt. Anwendungsszenario? Ganz einfach: solange ich meinen 8k 120fps 3D Film nicht in ner Sekunde von Rechner a zu NAS b schicken kann (bzw. umgekehrt) ist das Netzwerk nicht schnell genug. Sinnvoll? Muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich fänd's enorm praktisch. 


> Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen wie Hausautomatisierung in absehbarer Zukunft ein 10GBit/s Netzwerk in einem Einfamilienhaus in relevantem Umfang belasten soll. Es gibt einfach kaum Anwendungen in diesem Zusammenhang die _nennenswert_ bandbreitenintensiv sind. Der relative Overhead wird mit schnelleren Ethernet Versionen auch immer kleiner.


Ein Faktor von vielen, nicht DER Faktor. Aber es spielt halt alles mit rein. Und je weniger Daten in Wirklichkeit übertragen werden, desto größer ist der relative Overhead. Und wenn ich in jedem Raum 20 Geräte habe die Sensor-Daten senden dann entsteht da ruckzuck nen ziemlich großer Overhead.... Aber ja, das Szenario fällt auch mir schwer zu glauben. Den Punkt lass ich dir. 


> Ich bin mir *sicher* das es mit 8k aus ist.
> 
> 8k, 10...12Bit Farbtiefe, 100...120fps, 3D. Das wars.


Ich wette dagegen...  Ich geh allerdings auch davon aus, das in Zukunft einfach eine Raumwand mit "Monitor-Tapete" beklebt wird (Oder zumindest eine verhältnismäßig große Fläche). Und dann gilt wieder: solange ich 10cm davor stehe und einen einzelnen Pixel erkennen kann reicht die Auflösung nicht aus. Damit ich bei nem 90" Fernseher bspw. 300dpi erreiche brauch ich ne 24k Auflösung...


> Wenn du Glück hast dann schafft dein 1,9GBit/s Router 1GBit/s in der Praxis. Und das GBit/s teilen sich alle Geräte in dem W-LAN.
> 
> Jedenfalls ist die W-LAN Technik damit weitgehend ausgereizt. Ich würde nicht damit rechnen das es _jemals_ einen W-LAN Standard gibt der schneller als 10GBit/s ist ohne das seine Reichweite im Vergleich zu dem W-LAN das wir heute kennen stark eingeschränkt ist.


Nun, natürlich gibt es da keine "realen" 1,9GBit/s bei WLAN kann man im Schnitt mit 50% der angegebenen Leistung rechnen (Echte Umgebung vs. Labor + nicht nutzbarer Overhead des Protokolls der ziemlich massiv ist). Auch ein 10Gbit/s Ethernet schafft allerdings keine "realen" 10Gbit/s... Ist für die Diskussion allerdings auch nicht weiter relevant.

Ich hab erst neulich nen Vortrag über nen neues Wireless-Netz gehört das 10Gbit/s schafft. Ich weiß nicht mehr, ob es nen WLAN Ableger oder ein neuartiges Handynetz war, aber es fällt mir dann doch schwer zu glauben das in den nächsten 25 Jahren ein WLAN mit >10Gbit nicht umsetzbar ist... Klar guckt man sich aktuelle Versionen der WLAN Standards an und wundert sich wo da bitte noch mehr Leistung hervorgezaubert werden soll, aber nach nen paar Jahren kommt immer ein neuer Standard mit mehr Leistung...

Die Sache ist die: Ich kenne heute schon Fälle in denen 10Gbit/s Netze nicht reichen. Klar, das sind kleine Unternehmen und keine Privatpersonen. Dennoch: Das in den nächsten 25 Jahren die 10Gbit/s beim Heimanwender nicht geknackt werden kann ich mir unmöglich vorstellen.

Am Ende bleibt allerdings alles was wir hier diskutieren Fiktion. Ob es so kommt oder nicht kann niemand mit Gewissheit sagen. Von daher... Vielleicht hast du recht und wir erreichen tatsächlich einen Punkt, wo kein weiterer technischer Fortschritt notwendig wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Mai 2014)

Also bauen wir alle am besten Klingeldraht als Netzwerkkabel ein, damit ist es am billigsten, garantiert störanfällig und mit Sicherheit muss man den wieder rausreißen in 2-3 Jahren. Konsumieren, komsumieren, konsumieren. Vorrausschauend denken ist was für Anfänger.


----------



## JimSim3 (16. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also bauen wir alle am besten Klingeldraht als Netzwerkkabel ein, damit ist es am billigsten, garantiert störanfällig und mit Sicherheit muss man den wieder rausreißen in 2-3 Jahren. Konsumieren, komsumieren, konsumieren. Vorrausschauend denken ist was für Anfänger.


 
Nun, wenn Klingeldraht deinen Ansprüchen genügt, wieso nicht. 

Da wir etwas abgeschweift sind, hier die Argumente nochmal zusammengefasst  :
Superwip ist der Meinung, das zwischen CAT6 und CAT7 der Unterschied so gering ist, dass er sich im Heimbetrieb auch in Zukunft nicht auswirken wird. Dementsprechend kannst du auf CAT7 verzichten und nur CAT6 verlegen. Ebenfalls geht Superwip davon aus, dass CAT6 auch die nächsten 25 Jahre aktueller Standard bleiben wird, oder zumindest ausreichend Leistung bereitstellen wird.

Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung das CAT6 für die Nahe Zukunft ausreicht und CAT7 höchstens "nice-to-have" ist. Anders als Superwip bin ich jedoch der Meinung, dass man unmöglich sagen kann ob CAT6 bzw. CAT7 die nächsten 25 Jahre überstehen wird. Meiner Meinung nach ist es wesentlich wahrscheinlicher, das man in den nächsten 25 Jahren min. 1 mal die Verkabelung ändern muss, als das die Kabel 25 Jahre in Ruhe liegen bleiben dürfen.

Daraus leiten sich zwei Strategien ab:
Strategie nach Superwip: Kein spürbarer Unterschied zwischen CAT6 und CAT7, außer dem Preis. Also nehm das günstigere CAT6.
Strategie nach JimSim: In den nächsten 5 Jahren reicht CAT6 auf jeden Fall aus. Darüber hinaus ist die Ungewissheit zu groß, als dass man eine vernünftige Aussage treffen kann. Also nimm CAT6, das reicht für die nächsten Jahre auf jeden Fall.

So... jetzt ist der monetäre Unterschied zwischen CAT6 und CAT7 allerdings auch nicht so gigantisch... Wenn einen der Preis nicht stört und man am Ende ein besseres Gefühl hat darf man auch gerne CAT7 verlegen, denn außer dem Preis hat's erstmal keinen mir bekannten Nachteil.


----------



## Superwip (16. Mai 2014)

Nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht... ich würde nichts darauf verwetten das 10GBASE-T die nächsten 25 Jahre noch aktuell ist auch wenn ich es nicht für unwahrscheinlich halte.

...aber wenn nicht hilft CAT-7 auch nicht. Mit 10GBASE-T ist die TP Technik einfach _physikalisch_ ziemlich ausgereizt. Und zwar unabhängig von Problemen wie dem Übersprechen oder Störeinflüssen welche mit CAT-7 durch die Schirmung weitgehend gelöst werden.

Wer eine zukunftssichere Verkabelung will und bereit ist dafür mehr Geld auszugeben kann und sollte schon heute auf Lichtwellenleiter setzen. CAT-7 ist eine Sackgasse.



> Und meins wird kontinuierlich schneller.... 56kb/s vor ~25 Jahren, 100mb/s heute, 200gb/s in 25 Jahren?  Würde zumindest einer gewissen Logik folgen...



Also ich hab seit 2003 3MBit/s ADSL. Davor Telefonmodem (modemlimitiert, zuletzt 56k). Da gibt es kein kontinuierliches Wachstum sondern große Sprünge im Abstand von Jahrzehnten. Im Heimnetzwerk ist es bekanntlich ähnlich.

Ich gehe davon aus das innerhalb der nächsten 5 Jahre FTTH kommt, dann allerdings gleich mit über 100MBit/s. Wenn man sich die Technik hinter FTTH ansieht ist zu erwarten das die Geschwindigkeit dann recht flott auf 1GBit/s symmetrisch angehoben wird, dann längere Zeit auf diesem Niveau bleibt und dann kommt wieder ein Sprung Richtung 10GBit/s, die weitere Entwicklung ist nicht absehbar.



> Gibts doch heute alles schon. 1Gbit/s ist da nichts. Die neuen M2 Platten haben ja schon alleine 1GByte/s.... Mach nen RAID draus und schon haste die 10Gbit/s geknackt. Anwendungsszenario? Ganz einfach: solange ich meinen 8k 120fps 3D Film nicht in ner Sekunde von Rechner a zu NAS b schicken kann (bzw. umgekehrt) ist das Netzwerk nicht schnell genug. Sinnvoll? Muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich fänd's enorm praktisch.



Egal ob du es praktisch findest- Ethernet das schneller ist als 10GBit/s wird in den nächsten 10 Jahren kaum leistbar sein. Es existiert ja noch nicht mal ein vernünftiger Standard dafür. Und das es sich auf TP Basis durchsetzt ist unwahrscheinlich.

Die Frage ist auch ob und wie schnell die Speichermedien mitkommen. Wenn man sich die Geschwindigkeitsentwicklung von Festplatten ansieht kann es noch gut und gerne 10 Jahre dauern bis Festplatten von 10GBASE-T wirklich limitiert werden.



> Ein Faktor von vielen, nicht DER Faktor. Aber es spielt halt alles mit rein. Und je weniger Daten in Wirklichkeit übertragen werden, desto größer ist der relative Overhead. Und wenn ich in jedem Raum 20 Geräte habe die Sensor-Daten senden dann entsteht da ruckzuck nen ziemlich großer Overhead.... Aber ja, das Szenario fällt auch mir schwer zu glauben. Den Punkt lass ich dir.



Es ist, wie gesagt, anzunehmen das Hausautomatisierung auch in Zukunft primär nicht über Ethernet läuft sondern über andere Feldbus- und Funksysteme die besser dafür geeignet sind. Wenn die Daten über das Ethernet Netzwerk laufen dann viele gleichzeitig gesammelt als Paket. IP für alles wird sich nie durchsetzen denke ich auch wenn das viele propagieren. Es ist wäre/ist einfach sinnlose (Netzwerk-) Ressourcenverschwendung.



> Ich wette dagegen... Ich geh allerdings auch davon aus, das in Zukunft einfach eine Raumwand mit "Monitor-Tapete" beklebt wird (Oder zumindest eine verhältnismäßig große Fläche). Und dann gilt wieder: solange ich 10cm davor stehe und einen einzelnen Pixel erkennen kann reicht die Auflösung nicht aus. Damit ich bei nem 90" Fernseher bspw. 300dpi erreiche brauch ich ne 24k Auflösung...



Wird sich in absehbarer Zukunft nicht durchsetzen. Das ist eines dieser _ewigen_ "in 10 Jahren" Dinger von denen manche träumen.



> Auch ein 10Gbit/s Ethernet schafft allerdings keine "realen" 10Gbit/s...



9,58464GBit/s. Zuverlässig.

Das ist doch etwas näher an der Theorie als im W-LAN wo selbst im Idealfall kaum 50% der Bruttodatenrate übrig bleiben.



> Ich hab erst neulich nen Vortrag über nen neues Wireless-Netz gehört das 10Gbit/s schafft. Ich weiß nicht mehr, ob es nen WLAN Ableger oder ein neuartiges Handynetz war, aber es fällt mir dann doch schwer zu glauben das in den nächsten 25 Jahren ein WLAN mit >10Gbit nicht umsetzbar ist... Klar guckt man sich aktuelle Versionen der WLAN Standards an und wundert sich wo da bitte noch mehr Leistung hervorgezaubert werden soll, aber nach nen paar Jahren kommt immer ein neuer Standard mit mehr Leistung...



10GBit/s sind für ein Kabelloses Netz eine große Herausforderung. Alle Lösungen von denen ich bis jetzt gehört habe arbeiten entweder mit wesentlich höheren Sendefrequenzen oder sogar im Optischen/IR Bereich. Der Nachteil: Die Reichweite ist auf einen Raum oder gar Sichtverbindungen beschränkt. Eine wirkliche Alternative zu klassischem W-LAN ist das kaum.

Im klassischen W-LAN Bereich hat man alle möglichen zunehmend abenteuerlichen Möglichkeiten schon ziemlich ausgereizt. Weder mit MiMo noch mit einer weiteren Auffächerung des Übertragungsspektrums lässt sich noch viel herausholen da beides gravierende Nachteile mit sich brächte (oder auch jetzt schon bringt). Das es nicht so einfach ist mit 2,4 oder bestenfalls 5GHz 10Gbit/s oder mehr zu übertragen sollte nicht weiter verwunderlich sein.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (17. Mai 2014)

Um die Frage zu Cat7 oder Cat6 etwas abzukürzen, ich nehme Cat7 Kabel. Der Preisunterschied ist zu gering um sich darüber lange Gedanken zu machen. 
Ob ich dadurch in ein paar Jahrzehnten einen Vorteil habe oder nicht wird sich dann zeigen.
W-Lan sehe ich eher als Ergänzung für Smartphone und Tablet. Die PCs sollten schon mit Kabel verbunden sein. Bei Stahlbetonwänden, Fussbodenheizung und beschichteten Fenster ist der Funkempfang meistens schlecht.
Beim Internetanschluss siehts bei mir aber gut aus. Das Kabel für FTTH wurde diese Woche gelegt. 100/100Mbit sollen dann laut Vertrag ankommen mit der Möglichkeit auf ein Upgrade zu 200/200Mbit. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Auf der Gegenseite wo du das Patchfeld montieren wolltest: wuerde es da stoeren wenn nur Kabel aus der Wand kommen?
> Telegaertner hat Stecker die du direkt auch auf dickere Cat 6/7 Kabel montieren kannst.


Mit einem Patchfeld sieht es ein wenig ordentlicher aus und man ist flexibler wenn etwas anders verbindet werden soll. Aber die Stecker speicher ich mir mal ab.

Meine erste Dose von Ligawo habe ich mal mit einem 1m-Musterkabel verbunden. Ging jedenfalls ohne Probleme mit dem Werkzeug aus dem 15€ Set, das aber sehr unangenehm riecht. Im Praxistest wurde beim Kopieren auch ein Gigabit erreicht. 
Zum Vergleich habe ich auch eine Telegaertnerdose bestellt mal schauen wie die aussieht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Mai 2014)

.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> Meine erste Dose von Ligawo habe ich mal mit einem 1m-Musterkabel verbunden. Ging jedenfalls ohne Probleme mit dem Werkzeug aus dem 15€ Set, das aber sehr unangenehm riecht. Im Praxistest wurde beim Kopieren auch ein Gigabit erreicht.
> Zum Vergleich habe ich auch eine Telegaertnerdose bestellt mal schauen wie die aussieht.


 Sehr schön, die Schirmung bis zum Schluss drangelassen und auch die Erdung/Schirm angeklemmt!


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2014)

.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> W-Lan sehe ich eher als Ergänzung für Smartphone und Tablet. Die PCs sollten schon mit Kabel verbunden sein. Bei Stahlbetonwänden, Fussbodenheizung und beschichteten Fenster ist der Funkempfang meistens schlecht.


 
Sehr gute Einstellung.

Deine Beobachtungen kann ich bestätigen,  bei uns im Haus kommt das Wifi maximal durch eine Decke/Wand. Deshalb liegen auch überall Kabel,  und wir brauchen tatsächlich drei Wireless Access Points für ein komplette Netzabdeckung innerhalb des Hauses  

Verdammte gute deutsche Wertarbeit!  Die Amis mit ihren Pappehäusern kennen das Problem bestimmt nicht


----------

